# Kanoko or no ko?



## bighammer1956 (Feb 1, 2011)

Where did you get them?Did you have to dig deep into your pockets?


----------



## bighammer1956 (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't find any info on that shrimp?Is that the correct name?nice different shrimp but no info to compare?


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry the name is kanoko. I misspelled.

and they are a mutant offspring of painted fire reds. They were not bought as they were.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like it could be. Not much info out there in them.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like a great beginning! Yes, you may have found the "extinct" mutation.  (or at least I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!) Congratulations!

What you'll need to breed for is making the black splotches as black as you can while retaining the red. Not an easy project, but one that will be well worth your effort. To my knowledge this strain doesn't exist anymore in the world, so if you can set this- you will have brought it back from the "dead." (!)


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

For people that don't know what Kanoko Shrimp are, see this post: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=4261385&postcount=33


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Although I wanted to bring the princess bees back in full power  I am equally happy to attempt bringing the kanoko shrimp back just as much 

I'll do what I can ;D


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Those look sweet! Good luck breeding them true.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow never heard of that. I was culling shrimp like that out of my pfr population when it was at its peek and selling them off. Had no clue people actually named it. I would get 10-12 every couple months with black splotchy ness to them. Now which I would have known would have given them to someone to breed out


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

If you find any that pop out from your stock send them to me ;D lol!

Or you could try help build them up again for the shrimp world by making your own 10 gal for them XD

Would be nice to have genetic strengthening down the road since I only have 6 ._.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck with your Kanokos, shrimpzoo! They look great.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

sbarbee54 said:


> Wow never heard of that. I was culling shrimp like that out of my pfr population when it was at its peek and selling them off. Had no clue people actually named it. I would get 10-12 every couple months with black splotchy ness to them. Now which I would have known would have given them to someone to breed out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD



If you get anymore, plop them in a tenner and try to breed them out, my friend. He's in Canada, and we are in the states. If you could get a line going we'd have access to them here, and at some point maybe able to out cross with his.

Is your PFR strain still going?


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Those are really pretty, good luck with them.


----------

